# Slide 150 Rahmengröße - Ich liege bei 21 Zoll



## Gyver (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo ich bin der Neue 

Ich habe nun das Forum ein wenig durchsucht aber irgendwie noch keine passende Antwort bzw. Hilfe gefunden.
Ich möchte mir ein Slide 150 SE zulegen, allerdings liege ich genau zwischen 20 und 22 Zoll.  

Ich bin 185cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 93cm. Gibt es hier im Forum vielleicht Fahrer mit ähnlicher Größe und Schrittlänge die ihre Erfahrungen schildern können?

Ich möchte schon eine gute Trailperformance haben und fahre Touren zwischen 20-40 KM.

Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

LG

Henrik


----------



## Vincy (25. Juli 2013)

Im Zweifelsfall lieber die kleinere Größe nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (26. Juli 2013)

Ich würde auch lieber die kleinere Größe nehmen..


----------



## Gyver (26. Juli 2013)

Hey

Ich hab jetzt auch noch mal genau mit der Wasserwaage nachgemessen was ich vielleicht schon mal vorher hätte tun sollen. Dann komme ich auf eine Schrittlänge von 91.
Da sollte doch 20 Zoll gut passen, oder?


----------



## mynoxin (26. Juli 2013)

Nimm 20


mfg mynoxin


----------



## filiale (26. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mich schon gewundert, bei 185 mit 93 SL ist ultra langbeinig. Da wärst Du Model  185 zu 91 ist zwar langbeinig, aber realistischer.

Dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle das 20" nehmen, das ist dann schön handlich klein zum rumwirbeln.

Die Sattelstütze wirst Du dann komplett ausfahren müssen um die ideale Tritthöhe zu bekommen. Bei mir bei 20" und SL 89 die Sattelstütze (keine Reverb) auch schon auf max. Aber es geht


----------



## axisofjustice (24. August 2013)

Ich bin auch kurz vor der Bestellung und habe ein ähnliches Problem.

Größe 1,91m, SL 94cm. Etwas näher am XL als am L laut dem Rechner auf der Radon-Seite. Momentan fahre ich mit einem Canyon Nerve in XL (kürzerer Vorbau) und bin recht gestreckt unterwegs. Eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition wäre ok, meine Arme sind eh nicht so lang. Allerdings bin ich bzgl. Sattelstütze unsicher, das wäre wahrscheinlich der kritischere Punkt.

Gibt es Slide-Fahrer mit SL >90cm, die kurz berichten können? Und ist es grundsätzlich überhaupt vernünftig, ein 150mm-All Mountain so gestreckt wie ein Tourenfully zu fahren?

Freue mich auf Antworten, merci!


----------



## Bayernmichi (24. August 2013)

Servus,
ich bin 189cm, SL 91-92cm

Fahre selber jetzt ein Slide 140 in L.
Passt super. Sattel könnte man in meinem Fall noch 6-7cm weiter rausziehen. Habe jetzt sogar schon die Sattelstütze gekürzt (damit ich ihn in Trails besser versenken kann)und noch einen kürzeren Vorbau (von 90mm auf 60mm) drauf. Jetzt macht das Bike noch mehr Spaß.

Wegen des gestreckten sitzen musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Der Unterschied der Oberrohrlänge ist ja von L auf XL gerade mal 1,6cm. Ausserdem ist ja selbst auf dem L ein 90mm Vorbau auf dem XL wahrscheinlich ein noch längerer montiert. Den könntest du auch noch gegen einen kürzeren tauschen für eine bequemere, aufrechtere Sitzposition.

Grüße
Michi


----------



## Gyver (25. August 2013)

Hallo

Also bei mir ist es jetzt ein 20 Zoll 150 SE geworden und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Größe. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------

